# need pic of foyer



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

see if anything on this page helps...


http://www.hgtv.com/search/foyer-decorating/results.do?Nr=RType:Result&N=4294957763


a customer of mine had a stunning large foyer...did it traditional with a round table in the center of the room as the focal point, the floor tile was installed in circular pattern with an inlaid design in the center that the table sat on..and of course a ornate chandelier above, on the walls she used mirrors and vertical artwork, along with some antique pieces of furniture including an upholstered bench, and a heirloom grandfather clock, the round table allowed for the view and guests to flow on thru to all 3 of the adjoining rooms
good luck with your project.


----------

